# Mac Boot Failure



## alan-tomo-19 (Jul 30, 2005)

I have recently been given a g4/400 mac that does not boot.

On powering up a tone plays from the onboard speaker then folder icon shows on screen then is replaced by a question mark.

How dead is this dodo & how can i revive it?

Thanks in advance.
(Mac Newbie)


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

alan-tomo-19 said:


> I have recently been given a g4/400 mac that does not boot.
> 
> On powering up a tone plays from the onboard speaker then folder icon shows on screen then is replaced by a question mark.
> 
> ...


Calling it a "dodo" is not typically a good way to get help from Mac users, but I'll choose to ignore it just this once. 

What you describe is the hallmark of a corrupted (or missing) OS. You'll need to find a replacement for it. Preferably a legitimate one. OS X will likely be a bit sluggish on a 400 MHz machine, but it should work. OS 9.x will run great on it, though.


----------



## alan-tomo-19 (Jul 30, 2005)

Vegas thanks for the advice, i guess its time to start tracking down an OS.

Thanks.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Not sure if you're into eBay or not, but in my above post where it says, "OS 9.x," is a link to OS 9.1 on eBay for $20.00 (U.S.).

Best of luck. Let us know how it goes and if you need further assistance.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

If you have 3-500MB Ram OS X will run nicely on a G4 400 especially if you have a solid Hard Drive...I might not try 10.4 though, then again-) A lot of it is personal taste and what you are used to. OS 9 was great, X is the way to go if you can, even if you have to buy $40. or so of Ram.


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Um im not really sure why you say it would run sluggish on his computer because I have mac os x panther 10.3.9 running one my tray loading 233mhz imac with 288 ram and its just barely sluggish there but just my two sense.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Perhaps you've not seen it running on a dual 2.5 GHz G5. I guarantee you if you compared the two side by side you would think yours (or his) was a bit sluggish. 

:shrug:


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Well of course compared to that its sluggish but mean generally it not that bad


----------

